# A Couple Jr. Aarons



## Sprung (Dec 6, 2015)

This first one showed up in a couple pics I posted, but now I've got some better pics to show it off better. The second one I don't think I've posted yet.

Jr. Aaron in Rhodium with Black Titanium accents. Stabilized Chittum Burl. CA finish.



 



 

Jr. Aaron in Chrome with Gold accents. Yuzen Chiyogami (Japanese Origami Paper) cast blank.



 



 

Planning to list these on my website whenever I have time to finish getting it put together. These will be my two highest end listings whenever that happens.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 7 | Way Cool 2


----------



## ironman123 (Dec 6, 2015)

Nice work on those.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Dec 6, 2015)

Both are nice but I really like the Chittum burl ! Love these kits

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Sprung (Dec 6, 2015)

manbuckwal said:


> Both are nice but I really like the Chittum burl ! Love these kits



Yeah, I've thankfully got more of that Chittum Burl - one of those pieces will eventually end up on a pen for myself. I've made a handful of these Jr. Aarons now. I really like them too. Next time I can afford to order some pen kits, I hope to pick up a few Georges to try whenever I'm done with my break from pen turning.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rdabpenman (Dec 7, 2015)

Look well done from here.

Les

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin (Dec 7, 2015)

OMG that origami is off the charts - love both but where did you get that origami blank? I gotta have a pen made from that. Actually several, I want to send one to my friend Hisako in Japan.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Sprung (Dec 7, 2015)

Thank you, everyone!



Kevin said:


> OMG that origami is off the charts - love both but where did you get that origami blank? I gotta have a pen made from that. Actually several, I want to send one to my friend Hisako in Japan.



Kevin, I get mine from Roy at ClassicNib. Here's a direct link to where they are on his site. He's currently out of stock of many of the different styles he offers - they're popular and go quick and Marla, who makes them and Pete, her husband who casts them, have been in the process of moving and building a new home and shop. They're great blanks - I love working with them. If you need some help getting some pens made from some of those blanks, I'd be happy to help out - I love turning these ones and seeing how they turn out. ExoticBlanks also has some similar blanks, but I haven't worked with them yet. I like both ClassicNib and ExoticBlanks as retailers and buy from both, but like ClassicNib a little better, so I've been trying to give Roy my business whenever I can - Roy has a customer for life in me.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Jon David Jones (Dec 11, 2015)

Those pens look great!!! I love the Aaron, it is my favorite pen. Also, Roy at Classic Nib is a great friend of mine! Youre right, he is very good!

I love the Chittum Burl Aaron!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Sprung (Dec 12, 2015)

Jon David Jones said:


> Those pens look great!!! I love the Aaron, it is my favorite pen. Also, Roy at Classic Nib is a great friend of mine! Youre right, he is very good!
> 
> I love the Chittum Burl Aaron!!



Thank you, Jon David! Yes - I do love the Aaron too; it's the best/highest quality kit I've used. I know that Signature Pen Supply is now in the hands of Roy, but thank you for the great work you did and for you and Roy working to bring some great, new kits to the market here! Still have to try the George - have been wanting to, but haven't had a chance to yet - but will next time I order from Roy!


----------



## GeorgeS (Dec 13, 2015)

Nicely done sir!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

